# Infected Mesh



## JOEYC123 (Oct 9, 2008)

My dr saw a patient due to infected mesh, from previous hernia surg, not performed by him. 
what dx would I use to describe the mesh infection?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 9, 2008)

*infected mesh*

Try 996.69 infection and inflammatory reaction due to internal prosthetic device/implant/graft. 
in ICD-9 look at complication-infection due to any device, implant or graft- specified type NEC codes to 996.69.


----------

